# Why so Boss-y?



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm new to pedals and effects and in my home city there are 2 stores that sell effects pedals. I've spent some time online reading and researching.

When I needed my first pedal (and Overdrive unit) by teacher directed me to the Ibanez Tube Screamer. I love it.

I needed a reverb unit, did some research, got a TC Electronic Hall of Fame (thanks Hewie).

So here's the question. Both stores in town carry huge inventory of Boss pedals, and almost nothing of any other manufacturer. I see them in the magazines and online. But when I do the research on the best this, or the best that for pedals, Boss isn't often coming out on top. 

This all started with my desire for a tuner pedal and my local guitar shop showed me the Boss TU3. I got online and did some looking around and saw the TC Electronic Polytune and most comments I've found put the Polytune and a couple other tuners ahead of the TU3. I know this all comes down to preference and opinion (and sometimes technical testing). I'll likely order a Polytune because I like the 6 string at once tuning option.

But why is it that Boss seems to be (around here anyways) the most widely carried pedals? 

History? Marketing? Performance? 

Thanks for the insights. 



(and if anyone has a pristine Polytune they want to unload at a reasonable price....now's the time!


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Boss/Roland have had pedals around for 30+ years. I think they had the first small chorus and ddl pedals. 

Their marketing and distribution is the best and biggest of all pedal manufacturers. 

20 years ago there weren't many choices for good, solid pedals. You were left with Boss, Ibanez, MXR, and a bunch of inferior pedals. 

Boss have made a lot of very good pedals over the years, but IMP the competition has caught up and surpassed them in some areas. 

BTW, the Korg Pitchblack is also a very good inexpensive tuner.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It's pretty well the same here Cc. Not much choice.

Terry explained it well, BOSS was one of the originators.
Look at a lot of touring musicians boards, plenty of BOSS pedals.
They're pretty solid units, but can also be replaced easily if needed.
Lot's of guys still using those pedals for thirty years, or better.

Just watch when mixing BOSS with true bypass pedals, 
you could run into popping issues with the TBP pedals.
I started a thread on that a while ago.

I have a Polytune. At a hundred bucks, it's a good deal.
The Korg, as mentioned, gets a lot of praise too.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Boss makes some great pedals that do their job very well. They're not exceptional, but they're niche products either like some boutique pedals can be. They're reliable, inexpensive and easily replaced if you're on the road. 

As for the tuner, the Polytune is neat in concept but I found it finicky in practice. I found it had trouble tracking. The TU3 for $99 is a pretty good deal.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Walk into any supermarket and look at the ice cream section in frozen foods. Looking across all brands and price-ranges, the range of flavours can be pretty broad. But when you get into the cheaper brands, and the things the store ALWAYS carries, it tends to be vanilla, chocolate, strawberry, and neapolitan. 

Boss is like the mid-priced ice cream of pedals. They have a pretty firm grip on the market because:
- the come in a small standard-sized footprint, with the power jack in the same place and a trouble-free switching system;
- you can stick a wad of them in a small display (also a reason why MXR, DOD and Danelectro enjoy a similar status)
- they are reasonably priced and well-made, stemming from the large volume in which they are made and Boss's manufacturing capacity;
- they're easy to operate and don't aim for the weird - just about anybody can get some interesting and usable sounds from a Boss pedal without having to know much about pedals...and that includes music store staff.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

FWIW - I have a backstage Rush video and Geddy's tech used a Boss tuner for his basses.

Personally, I have a Polytune and like the quick and dirty polyphonic tuning to at least get you in the ballpark in the least time possible. However, I prefer to tune manually with octaves and harmonics when I have a pitch reference and the time and there's no one around to annoy.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> They're reliable, inexpensive and easily replaced if you're on the road.


Precisely. 

I have some Boss pedals that are over thirty years old - never had a problem.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Despite my big expensive all boutique board, I love Boss effects. They've made some spectacular pedals over the years.

As I've gotten more into effects over the past few years, my appreciation for the quality, playability, versatility, and durability of Boss pedals has only grown.

I've picked up quite a few over the past while, and many of them have been really impressive. 

It inspired me to make an all-Boss pedalboard, which is almost complete. Each slot can be swapped in and out with alternates too, making it a versatile and fun board to play!

The whole thing will be done in a couple more weeks. When it is, I'll take a few pics and post in the pedalboard thread...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Even though they haven't always been the most adventurous as a whole, there are some things Boss was doing years before anyone else, and they deserve props for it. Consider:

1) The use of two different modulation waveforms for chorus and vibrato in the CE-1.

2) The ramp-up on the VB-2.

3) The Superfeedbacker.

4) The first compact pitch-shifters.

5) Expression-pedal inputs on their filter pedals.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I also find Boss pedals super easy to dial in and to make little changes to on-the-fly. That really helps when you're messing with a type of effect for the first time.


----------



## RobQ (May 29, 2008)

BOSS pedals are built like tanks, attractively priced, plentiful, generic, and decent performers for the dollar. They are the Chevrolet of pedals.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Night after night I use a TU2 and a DD5 on my board. On the shelf I have some classics: CE-2, SD-1, DS-1, DM-2 in addition to an OD-3 and a PS-5.

I use many pedals by many makers but what I know as a certainty is that the Boss stuff never fails and is consistent across the board in operation and tone. I also think they stumbled onto the perfect enclosure design. I love my other pedals and there are lots I employ over Boss but they sure make a rat's nest outta my pedalboard with their "all over the map" sizes and power adapter variations.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Boss pedals was the standard until the last few years when boutique pedals started coming out in the market. Their pedals are solidly built and last for years and years. That is one of the reasons why Boss pedals are sold at most music stores.

As for a tuner, check out the best and most accurate pedal tuner in the market today, the Sonic Research Turbo Tuner. 

http://www.turbo-tuner.com/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Have to agree with a lot of posts here--the price and versatility, plus the durability work in their favour.

Most of my pedals are Boss pedals, and I'd buy most of them again. (The exception is possibly the BF-1 I have. Although some people like them for their so called vintage appeal.

So maybe I'll have to look for one of those people and sell it)

The only ones that aren't were given to me, either as a prize on a draw (From these forums) and one from a co-worker.


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I agree with most of the points already mentioned, but I'd like to add that Boss pedals are some of the most commonly modded pedals out there. Keeley's DS1 and Blues Driver mods spring to mind immediately. They both sound incredible and I'm sure there are a ton more I've never even heard of. Side note: A couple of years ago, I bought a Zvex Box of Metal used, and although initially pleased with it I eventually sold it off in favour of what? A cheapo $40 Boss Sd-1. Apples to oranges I know, but the bottom line is I got rid of my boutique pedal for a generic Boss pedal.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd definitely try out a Boss TU-3 if you're looking for a tuner! I sold my Sonic Research Turbo Tuner when I took a TU-3 in on a trade--it's not the most accurate (the Turbo Tuner and the Peterson Strobo Stomp are, by far), but it's so intuitive and usable, and I like the buffer.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a CH-1, DD2, and a AC-2. The first two are fine, but has anyone found a use for the AC-2? I've but so far can't get much out of it. Fortunately I didn't pay a lot for it.


----------



## The Lullaby (Dec 8, 2010)

on most Pro player's boards you will find Boss stuff.

Sometimes several pieces of Boss stuff actually.

They're basically the standard.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Just because it deserves to be in this thread...



















I also have, but are not pictured above:
-LS-2 Line Selector
-DD-2 Digital Delay
-RV-3 Digital Reverb Delay
-TU-3 Chromatic Tuner
-PH-1 Phaser
-RC-3 (I have one dedicated for this board, and another that stays permanently on my big board)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Clean Channel said:


> Just because it deserves to be in this thread...


I love love LOVE this board!!!! I would have a ton of fun playing this!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> I love love LOVE this board!!!! I would have a ton of fun playing this!


:food-smiley-004: I'm having a ton of fun playing it!


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow Clean Channel, that IS impressive. And this thread has definitely alleviated any thoughts I had about Boss being a "Walmart" pedal, popular because its available everywhere. I really appreciate all the info in this thread.

One question about your board, what connector are you using between your pedals. They are so close together. It doesn't look like the connector cables I can buy here in my music stores. Are there cables running below the deck or are the pedals directly connected using some ultra compact connector? (remember, I"m a newbie, I have a 1 dumb question a day quota LOL )


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Cartcanuck said:


> Wow Clean Channel, that IS impressive. And this thread has definitely alleviated any thoughts I had about Boss being a "Walmart" pedal, popular because its available everywhere. I really appreciate all the info in this thread.
> 
> One question about your board, what connector are you using between your pedals. They are so close together. It doesn't look like the connector cables I can buy here in my music stores. Are there cables running below the deck or are the pedals directly connected using some ultra compact connector? (remember, I"m a newbie, I have a 1 dumb question a day quota LOL )


No worries, not a dumb question at all!

The cables are switchcraft 228 pancake jacks. There are also several other companies that make similar jacks. They can be purchased and soldered to cable that you buy separately.

Every once in a while a fella on TGP will be building them for a good price. In fact, here's a post I saw just a week ago: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1173089

I then offset the pedals slightly (in that zig-zag way) to further save horizontal space. 

You can see more pics of the wiring and the power from underneath at this post: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=152&page=96&p=450155#post450155

I hope that helps!


----------



## Cartcanuck (Oct 30, 2012)

Clean Channel said:


> No worries, not a dumb question at all!
> 
> The cables are switchcraft 228 pancake jacks. There are also several other companies that make similar jacks. They can be purchased and soldered to cable that you buy separately.
> 
> Every once in a while a fella on TGP will be building them for a good price. In fact, here's a post I saw just a week ago: http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1173089


Cool! Another forum to check out  

I only have a couple pedals and only expect a couple more before spending stops because we are buying a new house, but I'm going to want those 4 or 5 pedals in as little space as possible, so saving on the space between the pedals like this is awesome.




> I then offset the pedals slightly (in that zig-zag way) to further save horizontal space.
> 
> You can see more pics of the wiring and the power from underneath at this post: http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?t=152&page=96&p=450155#post450155
> 
> I hope that helps!


Very helpful!


By the way, my wife saw me reading this thread, saw your pictures and said "honey, I"m not sure I love you THAT much!"


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Cartcanuck said:


> Cool! Another forum to check out
> 
> I only have a couple pedals and only expect a couple more before spending stops because we are buying a new house...


If I can make one more recommendation: if you're looking to curb your spending, I recommend not visiting TGP too often. In case you've never heard the term 'GAS', it's short for 'Gear Acquisition Syndrome', not something to be taken lightly!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool BOSS board Tim, as usual, I'm impressed with your gear.

So you only look for vintage? MIJ?

I see a couple of rare ones.
What does that Slow Gear do? A few bucks for that one?
Also, the Dimension C, what's that for/do?


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Clean Channel said:


> If I can make one more recommendation: if you're looking to curb your spending, I recommend not visiting TGP too often. In case you've never heard the term 'GAS', it's short for 'Gear Acquisition Syndrome', not something to be taken lightly!


Very good advice here, no joke.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Very cool BOSS board Tim, as usual, I'm impressed with your gear.
> 
> So you only look for vintage? MIJ?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jock! :rockon2:

It's not really that I insist on vintage or MIJ, just which ever ones I like the best. For example, I have an old OD-1 and OD-2, but most of the time I prefer the current production OD-3.

Part of the idea with this board is that, since all the pedals are the same form factor, and all require either one of two power requirements, it will be really easy to swap other Boss pedals in and out depending on my application/mood. In this pic you see the PN-2 is in the last spot before the amp. It's a really fun pedal to use at home or in studio where I can run a stereo rig. However, if I'm just jamming alone or with friends, I'll swap that out for the RC-3, which I've filled with all of my favorite backing tracks. In another example, I really like both the BF-2 and the HF-2 Flangers, and if if and when I need them, I'd swap one in where the VB-2 currently is.

Here's a little chart I made of all the pedals, their power consumptions, and some suggested alternative pedals for each spot:










Regarding the Slow Gear:
What it does is let your signal crescendo in, sounding something like a violin bow. It's actually just a reverse (correction, reverse noise gate, not compressor), that lessens the gate from silence to normal. It's actually the same circuit as the Boss NF-1 Noise Gate. It's definitely a one-trick-pony, and not all that useful. Yeah, they go for quite a lot of money, and they're totally not worth it. I keep mine more as a Boss-fanatic-calling-card, and also because it's fun to use from time to time. If you're interested in something similar, Dingotone (Canadian and excellent) and Behringer both make accurate clones. Also, the Pigtronix Attack/Sustain (which I also have) does the same thing, as well as much more.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The Slow Gear is actually a sort of slow noise gate. It has a long turn-on time. The PAiA Gator works the same way. Behringer makes a clone of the SG-1 (as well as a bunch of other out-of-production Boss pedals). Both are very fussy with regard to picking style.

Morley made a series that used a metal pick connected to the pedal ( http://www.effectsdatabase.com/model/morley/telray/ppa ). The metal pick simply made a ground connection via the strings, whenever you picked. Same as the footswitch on a Boss pedal does, and every bit as reliable. You certainly had to be careful opf where you kept the pick and what you touched it against, and you were somewhat constrained by the distance to the pedal, but it worked more reliably than the approach adopted by the SG-1. It also permitted much faster re-triggering.

I've found I can get very reliable bowed effects using my Echo Park delay (which I believe can also be done with the Delay Modeller). There is a program/patch called "swell", that has repeats fade in. To do that, it obviously has to have intelligent detection of when the content to be swelled in has begun. I set the mix to all wet, no repeats, and the delay time to very short, such that I get a single swelled repeat, and nothing else, shortly after I pick. There IS some minimum initial delay, but then then bowed effects don't exactly begin immediately anyway, so the delay offset is not noticeable.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump with the latest version of my (ever changing) all-Boss board (excuse the tuner).

I've been using this board constantly since I put it together late last year. Recently, I've actually put away my big boutique board and have been using this one exclusively. It sounds great, works great, and is small and easy to move around. I love it!


----------

